# Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?



## SaPass (21. September 2014)

*Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass seit gestern meine Lautsprecher still bleiben. Ich tue mir beim Finden der Fehlerquelle schwer, denn hier kommen die Lautsprecher und der Verstärker in Frage. Jedoch habe ich keine Idee, wie ich das eine oder andere ausschließen kann. Dass die gedrehte Kupferkabel kaputt sind, denke ich einfach mal eher weniger. Aktuell halte ich es für etwas wahrscheinlicher, dass ein Lautsprecher defekt ist, da er mir vor einer Woche umgefallen ist. Zuerst gab es irgendwo einen Wackelkontakt, nun herrscht Stille. Aber wieso der andere Lautsprecher dann auch nicht mehr funktioniert, das verwundert mich etwas.

Mein Aufbau: Mein Verstärker (Topping TP30) ist per USB an den PC angeschlossen und die Lautsprecher (Dali Zensor 1) an den Verstärker. Der Kopfhörerausgang des Verstärkers funktioniert.

Für Ideen und Lösungsansätze bin ich dankbar.

MfG SaPass


----------



## hodenbussard (21. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*

Die LS mal an einen anderen Verstärker getestet ?
Bzw. den Verstärker mal mit anderen LS ?

Wäre der erste Weg den ich testen würde.


----------



## SaPass (21. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*

Das war auch mein ersten Gedanke. Ich habe aber weder andere Lautsprecher noch einen anderen Verstärker. Da liegt mein Problem.


----------



## hodenbussard (21. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*

Anders wirst aber leider nicht das Problem ausfindig machen können.
Kämst aus Essen würd ich sagen pack den Kram ein und komm längst.....
Das die Dali von einmal umfallen direkt defekt sind ist zwar nicht ummöglich aber in meinen Augen arg unwahrscheinlich (meine LS sind in den letzten 26 Jahren mehrmals umgefallen,ausser Macken im Gehäuse/auf den Laminat und auf den Fliesen ist nicht einmal was passiert   )


----------



## SaPass (21. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*

Essen liegt 410 km von hier entfernt, das macht sich schlecht.

Ich könnte mal meinen Nachbarn hier im Wohnheim fragen. Irgendeiner muss doch LS oder nen Verstärker haben. Ich melde mich mal, wenn ich was finde.


----------



## Stueppi (21. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*

Also wenn beide Lautsprecher nicht an einem Kabel hängen und nur einer umgefallen ist, aber trotzdem beide keinen Ton von sich geben wird der Verstärker kaputt sein. Bekommt der denn Strom?


----------



## hodenbussard (21. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*

Nur 410km 
<<setzt schonmal Kaffee auf *joke*

Teste das mal bei Deinen Nachbarn


----------



## SaPass (21. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Also wenn beide Lautsprecher nicht an einem Kabel hängen und nur einer umgefallen ist, aber trotzdem beide keinen Ton von sich geben wird der Verstärker kaputt sein. Bekommt der denn Strom?


Der Verstärker? Ja, der hat Strom. Kopfhörer kann ich anschließen, der Kopfhörerausgang funktioniert und ich habe Ton.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*

Die Boxen würde ich da am ehesten ausschließen da die 2. bestimmt nicht aus Sympathie den Dienst verweigert


----------



## SaPass (21. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Boxen würde ich da am ehesten ausschließen da die 2. bestimmt nicht aus Sympathie den Dienst verweigert


 In Anbetracht dessen, dass der Ton kurz ausfällt, wenn ich in der Küche oder Bad Licht (Neonröhre) anmache, kann es tatsächlich der Verstärker sein.

Edit: Ist ein Teufel Concept D500 Soundsystem zum Testen meines Verstärkers und meiner Boxen geeignet?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*



> dass der Ton kurz ausfällt, wenn ich in der Küche oder Bad Licht (Neonröhre) anmache


 Autsch, Wenn du im Bad das Wasser aufdrehst springt da der Fernseher an?


----------



## SaPass (21. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Autsch, Wenn du im Bad das Wasser aufdrehst springt da der Fernseher an?


 Nein. Denn das fände ich äußerst merkwürdig.  ... würde ich hier aber nicht besonders wundern.

Nochmal kurz die offene Frage von eben: Ist ein Teufel Concept D500 Soundsystem zum Testen meines Verstärkers und meiner Boxen geeignet? Die Anschlüsse passen. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das aktive oder passive Boxen bei diesem Soundsystem sind. Aktive Boxen würde ich eher ungerne an nen Verstärker anschließen wollen. Oder geht das zum Testen?


----------



## max310kc (21. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*

Die Sateliten sollten passiv sein (ist ja kein Stromanschluss dran), von daher könntest du sie zum testen verwenden. 
Aber ich würde nur mit sehr geringer Lautstärke testen, die Sateliten sind nicht dafür gemacht tiefe Töne wiederzugeben. Bei zu viel Leistung könnten die Schaden nehmen.


----------



## SaPass (22. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*

Ich hatte dann doch die beiden Boxen bei meinem Nachbarn getestet. Sie funktionieren beide tadellos. Also würde ich sagen: Der Verstärker ist hinüber. Da kaufe ich mir dann einen neuen.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*

Es muss nicht immer neu sein!

Lass doch mal jmd. drüberschauen, der sich mit Elektronik auskennt (evtl. auch in 'nen Hifi Laden bringen).
Wäre blöd, wenn 'n Centartikel kaputt ist, der für insgesamt 20 Euro getauscht wird und du trotzdem 100 Euro für 'n neuen ausgibst


----------



## SaPass (22. September 2014)

*AW: Problemsuche: Lautsprecher oder Verstärker defekt?*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Lass doch mal jmd. drüberschauen, der sich mit Elektronik auskennt (evtl. auch in 'nen Hifi Laden bringen).
> Wäre blöd, wenn 'n Centartikel kaputt ist, der für insgesamt 20 Euro getauscht wird und du trotzdem 100 Euro für 'n neuen ausgibst



 Daran habe ich garnicht gedacht. Aber die Idee finde ich super. Ich kenne zwar niemanden persönlich der soetwas macht, aber nach ein paar Minuten Internetrecherche habe ich jemanden gefunden, der Musikelektronik repariert. Mal schauen, was er morgen dazu sagt.


----------

